# Where is scotford going !!!



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Scotford said:


> My last ever pours at HR Stratford. Sad to leave, really.


Where you off to?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Taking some time out. Nothing lined up as yet but I'm considering a move.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Best of luck with whatever you do Scot. Your pours are an inspiration!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Cheers for the kind words guys!

Probably going to move back to london and take it up a notch with my game. Watch this space!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Best of luck with whatever you do Scot. Your pours are an inspiration!


Haha cheers!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Probably going to move back to london


Unlucky


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Unlucky


Hardly. I'm a city dweller through and through.

Plus, its where the best baristas flock to


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Hardly. I'm a city dweller through and through.
> 
> *Plus, its where the best baristas flock to*


...That's odd. I've never been to London.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> ...That's odd. I've never been to London.


What??? Now that really surprises me!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yep, it's true! I hate big crowds, in fact, I am completely uninterested in visiting London other than to visit the best coffee houses.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I am completely uninterested in visiting London other than to visit the best coffee houses.


To be fair, there are an absolute abundance of them in Ldn.

Maybe when I get a job in one I'll be able to tempt you a visit.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Do it! The wife has been trying to get us to take a trip down there, I need a better excuse to go other than to gaup at some buildings.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I do miss all the coffee shops but that's about it


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got a couple of things starting to move in the pipeline so far. Don't want to jinx anything just yet but they are well respected places.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

New shop. Capital. Part of a proper empire so far!!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be part of the launch team!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In Stratford?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

London. A very well respected company! When they announce the launch date I'll share more. Happies!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sweet!

Good luck.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Omg its just sinking in...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Didn't realize Hype Coffee had a London branch.....

Learn something everyday.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotford said:


> New shop. Capital. Part of a proper empire so far!!!


Costa?


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Meanwhile we're still waiting to see that piccolo you promised Scotford...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Daren said:


> Costa?


How did you guess????


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

AussieExpat said:


> Meanwhile we're still waiting to see that piccolo you promised Scotford...


Oh youll get a piccolo. I promise!


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> How did you guess????


No it's clearly not Costa. I didn't realise Starbucks were expanding again??







Will that be a Tall or Grande?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

AussieExpat said:


> No it's clearly not Costa. I didn't realise Starbucks were expanding again??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soz guys, its actually a nescafe machine I'll be operating from London Bridge tube station. Feel free to pop by and get a free latte shart lesson.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

AussieExpat said:


> No it's clearly not Costa. I didn't realise Starbucks were expanding again??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"16oz cup sir - a man called Jeebsy recommends them"


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

A 16oz cup of Blend 43. Now that would be worthy of this thread.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

"One gold blend coming right up sir"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All joined up and moved from Free Pour Friday


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Omg I'm honoured! Let's start a sweepstake!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Is it going to be be first place to sell Kopi Luwak flat whites made with bull milk? I hear that's the latest craze down in the Big Smoke. Ram butter added for an extra hit to make it 'missile-proof'.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

New Brick Lane shop?


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> All joined up and moved from Free Pour Friday


I thought I was losing my marbles reading this thread! I was sure it was in the Free Pour Friday!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> New Brick Lane shop?


No but bizarrely I was in Brick Lane Coffee today getting all hipster and too-cool4skool.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

The new kaffeine?


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dave.wilton said:


> The new kaffeine?


this


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh lordy I wish! No, I missed out on getting in with them by a very short while. I can tell you that the new shop is going to be something incredible though!!!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think we3 should have a UKCF meet there as a part of the opening celebrations


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Puleeese, put us out of our misery, Scot!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here is your London hipster uniform guide...

Better to be prepared

View attachment 11386


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this a baristic version of "Where's Wally".....Where's Scotford?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Here is your London hipster uniform guide...
> 
> Better to be prepared
> 
> View attachment 11386


Pffft 3/10. Where is the ironic knitted scarf? Neon laces in the brogue boots? The tartan braces matching the skinny rolled up chinos?

The FEDORA???

He needs an example making of him.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Pffft 3/10. Where is the ironic knitted scarf? Neon laces in the brogue boots? The tartan braces matching the skinny rolled up chinos?
> 
> The FEDORA???
> 
> He needs an example making of him.


Up to you how you accessorise it...

My Barista action man is still in prototype design


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

These are not accessories! They are absolute must-haves for any discerning hipster.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I need an example if an ironic scarf pleaee for Barista realistic portafilter gripping action man


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


>


Is that knitted though


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ah... This one is:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Ah... This one is:


Knitted but that's more a sarcastic scarf than ironic....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarcastic snood, I'll have you know


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Pffft 3/10. Where is the ironic knitted scarf? Neon laces in the brogue boots? The tartan braces matching the skinny rolled up chinos?
> 
> The FEDORA???
> 
> He needs an example making of him.


I would suggest the sub-species of hipster-barista would require, inter alia, tattoos and dyed hair (multiple colours preferable). Oh, and body piercings. Multiple.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Thankfully, I have nearly none of those.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

That begs the question, how will the punter strolling past know whether good coffee is to be found?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I think the general reputation of the company will be enough to at least get people excited about it


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's Ozone you'll meet my daughter working there.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice! But no, not Ozone. I didn't even know they were hiring!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> I didn't even know they were hiring!


They ain't now.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, it's not Ozone then.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Scotford said:


> its actually a nescafe machine I'll be operating


I have already told you guys...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I know of an opportunity that's perfect for you in London

Head Barista at a place you can really mould as your own

Decent boss too. PM me for details


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Omg this came round quick... Training days start tomorrow!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh crap, press day on Tuesday morning! LOOK OUT FOR ME AND MY HIPSTER HAIR ON TELLY LOL


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is it?


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Stop ****ing about. Where will you be working?!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll show you all.

On launch day.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The suspense is killing some members!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> The suspense is killing some members!!


Its really not as exciting as its been made out to be. Except for MEEEE!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, probably cos you haven't just come straight out and said where exactly you're going, the suspense has been building for a few weeks now...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I told you. Nespresso stands.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, really? What...in Harrods?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Camden tube station. I'll be refilling the self serve machine


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

ROTFLMAO! So they've added to their very limited offering in London of Harrod's, Selfridges, Oxford St. and their Regent Street boutique? One in Manchester too unless I'm mistaken. That covers pretty much the whole of the UK then!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Can't wait to start slinging doppiospressocciatocinnos with twenty added syrups tbh.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Definitely Starbucks. Why else would he be practising his pours into mega-sized unspillable keep-cups? I reckon there's a "Starbucks speciality" opening, probably in Westfield Stratford, just around the corner from Jamie's Italian etc.


----------

